# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دانلود پاسخنامه خام برای تست زنی

## Ramin Safavi

میدونم خیلی ها دنبال یه پاسخنامه خام برای تست زدن هستند.
فایل rar ای  که گذاشتم داخلش 4 تا عکس هستش.

یکی دقیقا پاسخنامه خام کنکوره که خیلی کیفیت نداره ولی میتونید مطمئن باشید که کنکور عین همینه. یکی هم پاسخنامه موسسه گاج هستش که کیفیتش خیلی بالاست.

دوتای دیگه نسخه هایی از همین دو تاست با این تفاوت که دیگه شماره نداره یعنی اگه میخواید از روی کتاب تستتون تست بزنید میتونید شماره سوالاتی رو که میخواید حل کنید، خودتون کنار چهار-گزینه ها بنویسید.

test-sheet.rar

----------


## MO125

تشکر

----------

